# What are you working on right now?



## vasilev

If you're like me, you constantly have a number of projects going on at any given time. So what are your current projects?


----------



## palmer

Curtains for my daughters room, baby blanket for a friend who is expecting, and an acrylic painting of an ocean scene


----------



## melangesoiree

currently working on a few jewelry projects, and a family heritage album.


----------



## Freesia

I'm making wooden shelves for my kids' rooms


----------



## Cloud

I bought a bunch of bar stools from thrift stores and yard sales and I'm painting them solid white and then painting the tops of them to look like lemons and limes to match the citrus theme in my kitchen.


----------



## Guest

Cloud said:
			
		

> I bought a bunch of bar stools from thrift stores and yard sales and I'm painting them solid white and then painting the tops of them to look like lemons and limes to match the citrus theme in my kitchen.




Cute idea!


----------



## jellyfish

I'm knitting scarves and matching beanies. The cold weather has got me working on "warm" projects these days.


----------



## anakoi

I bought a bunch of dollar store picture frames and i'm painting the frames and adding little extras like sequins, jewels, wood cutouts etc.


----------



## Tabitha

Windchimes out of old silverware & beads...


----------



## apple

I'm excited for spring so I bought a bunch of those terra cotta pots and I'm painting them with fun designs to put on my patio.


----------



## copper

I recently got into handbag and tote making. I bought a bunch of cool fabric and some patterns that I've modified. I'll post some pitcures when i'm done.


----------



## Woodi

My neighbour did this to her bathroom floor. I want to do something similar, having done mosaic tabletops before. Mosaic is such fun! It's fairly easy to do a small mirror. Just lay the mirror on a piece of plywood, glue bits of china or broken tiles onto it in a pattern. When dry, grout the whole thing.







This is a tabletop I did last summer, on a rustic table I bought:






and another friend gave me a bookmark. She loves to play with paper crafts, and added  nice beads.


----------



## Lane

SHIRTS! Massive amount of stitching....





And working on making Soap Paint out of Mica and glycerin...Got REALLY cute Hello Kitty molds in the mail today!


----------



## Tabitha

Biz taxes UUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggghh!


----------



## Missjulesdid

I wish I was making beautiful mosaic tables like Woodi, but instead I am working like a mad woman on one of my apartments, my pervious tennents TRASHED it.  :evil: The doors are missing, carpets are all torn up, ceiling tiles are smashed, the baseboard radiator covers are missing and all the fins are bent and twisted, window screens are missing or torn,window tracts are missing or cracked, smoke detectors are smashed, walls are punched full of holes,  (I'm still trying to figure out what they did with all the doors.. there are 7 doors just missing!?!) and I have a new tennent moving in March 1st... YIKES. Of course I'm basically broke so I'm trying to do all the work myself...So far I have cleaned the place from top to bottom, fixed the baseboard heaters, repaired holes in the walls, and painted all the trim, so I'll be spending this weekend installing new heater covers, painting, hanging doors and trying to track down screens that fit. This is so bad I'm almost wishing I had a husband!


----------

